# Carvin DC7X 27" Scale 7



## DoomJazz (Dec 2, 2013)

Wonder what it could be...


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Dec 2, 2013)

If that's the new model in the picture, that neck looks pretty long....

Some sort of baritone maybe?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 2, 2013)

Looks like something along the lines of a RG.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 3, 2013)

I hope that whatever it is, it's hideous and unappealing. That way it won't bother me so much that their international pricing model has priced them right out of what I'm willing to pay for one.


----------



## DoomJazz (Dec 3, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I hope that whatever it is, it's hideous and unappealing. That way it won't bother me so much that their international pricing model has priced them right out of what I'm willing to pay for one.



Awww Tim


----------



## SpaceDock (Dec 3, 2013)

24 fret super strat with inline headstock looks like to me


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 3, 2013)

So I have some forensic photography software, and I zoomed in on his headphones, measured them, and then measured the length of the neck. Using estimated parallax to calculate the distance from the camera to the earbuds vs the camera to the neck, and figuring a ratio from the size of the measured earbuds to known earbud size standards, I was able to calculate that the neck is 27". So there you have it! We finally have our 27" 7 strings!


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 3, 2013)

Actually, I'm just bullshitting. I have no such software. I'm not a forensic photography analyst, but I play one on the internet.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 3, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> So I have some forensic photography software, and I zoomed in on his headphones, measured them, and then measured the length of the neck. Using estimated parallax to calculate the distance from the camera to the earbuds vs the camera to the neck, and figuring a ratio from the size of the measured earbuds to known earbud size standards, I was able to calculate that the neck is 27". So there you have it! We finally have our 27" 7 strings!



You should've used the reflection of the guitar's body in his retina to compose a computer rendering of what it's going to look like while you were at it.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 3, 2013)

^  Working on it now!


----------



## SpaceDock (Dec 3, 2013)

We just need someone to "hack" their public photos and cut to the chase before we get into a pic by pic teaser fest. 


Jk


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 3, 2013)

Actually, now that I look at it, WTF is he doing in that picture? It looks like he's used a band saw on a completed neck through.


----------



## potatohead (Dec 3, 2013)

I have a boner

Like, I really do.


----------



## Chuck (Dec 3, 2013)

Color me curious.


----------



## potatohead (Dec 3, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> Actually, now that I look at it, WTF is he doing in that picture? It looks like he's used a band saw on a completed neck through.



He's just cutting the outline of the body before it goes onto the CNC


----------



## MetalDaze (Dec 3, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> Actually, now that I look at it, WTF is he doing in that picture? It looks like he's used a band saw on a completed neck through.



It's going to be a neck thru with no wings


----------



## MetalDaze (Dec 3, 2013)

Maybe a BM copy?


----------



## Chuck (Dec 3, 2013)

I'd be down for a bolt-on superstrat


----------



## MetalDaze (Dec 3, 2013)

Chuck said:


> I'd be down for a bolt-on superstrat



They already have those


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 3, 2013)

SpaceDock said:


> We just need someone to "hack" their public photos and cut to the chase before we get into a pic by pic teaser fest.


Fixed.


----------



## potatohead (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm sure it's a baritone, they desperately need one, and they don't need any more superstrats. Also long guitar is long.


----------



## Chuck (Dec 3, 2013)

MetalDaze said:


> They already have those



Not any I particularly enjoy


----------



## rikomaru (Dec 3, 2013)

Hopefully whatever it is enables neck-thru ct7s


----------



## that short guy (Dec 3, 2013)

Havent' they taken enough of my money this year already lol... damn it lol


----------



## feraledge (Dec 3, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> Actually, now that I look at it, WTF is he doing in that picture? It looks like he's used a band saw on a completed neck through.



This:


----------



## Hybrid138 (Dec 3, 2013)

Bolt on 27" 7-string please


----------



## that short guy (Dec 3, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> Actually, now that I look at it, WTF is he doing in that picture? It looks like he's used a band saw on a completed neck through.


 

I know that's what they do to builds that don't pass inspection so maybe this one didn't measure up.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Dec 3, 2013)

Aww, I was really hoping for a carved top TL60. Though if it's 27" they may still get my money.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 3, 2013)

Chuck said:


> I'd be down for a bolt-on superstrat





MetalDaze said:


> They already have those



Except they're all only 22 fret.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 3, 2013)

They're making Vik knockoffs! Vik is gonna be so pissed.... 

I just checked the Carvin forums, and they got nothing over there. Same guesses as us. I almost wonder if the "brace yourselves" is a pun, but it's not an acoustic or anything, so I can't imagine what the play-on words would indicate. It's driving me nuts not knowing, though. But I'm going to guess its a 27" 7 string. After begging for the 8s, and seeing how many of them are selling (the in-stocks disappear pretty quickly) I'm guessing they're starting to think the ERG community isn't all talk, and actually will buy the things they (we) ask for.


----------



## Insinfier (Dec 3, 2013)

I wish for:

7 and 8 string tele with plenty of pickup options. Humbuckers and singles.

7 and 8 string Holdsworth. I can dream.


----------



## that short guy (Dec 3, 2013)

I just want a 24 fret semi-hollow body with a floyd because the only one I've found is the wes borland yamaha... its killing


----------



## Edika (Dec 3, 2013)

Would adding a 27' scale 7 string justify a new model hype, without any adjustments to the body shape? It seems more like an added feature than a stand alone model, which could be passed to other models. That doesn't mean of course that it couldn't be a model with slight variations. We'll see!


----------



## Daf57 (Dec 3, 2013)

feraledge said:


> This:





^  Too funny!


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 3, 2013)

potatohead said:


> He's just cutting the outline of the body before it goes onto the CNC



Ummm probably not.  The outline of the guitar body is usually cut *BY* the CNC in the first place, not to mention the guitar is typically held in place by two bolt points that are trimmed off once the CNC has been completed. If he was band-sawing off all the edges to take it to the CNC next, how would they hold it down in the CNC machine exactly? Vacuum alone isn't enough to ensure the bit hitting the face of the wood won't send it flying!  Not to mention this one is clearly fretted already, so why would he be trimming off the edges at that stage in the game unless they're doing it backwards...?  

Seems more like a "Quick! Pose for an action shot!!!" moment to me... unless he's getting ready to bandsaw it in half?  Put me in the group hoping this is FINALLY the debut of the 27" 7 string model, looks like the neck is a bit longer than 25" to me!  Either way, new is always good unless this is just another DC200/ST200/etc. deal where it's almost the same as something else they already have out, but we'll pretend it's brand new...


----------



## Matt_D_ (Dec 3, 2013)

ah crap you made a 24 fret 27" neck frank. you'd best bin that one.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 3, 2013)

Matt_D_ said:


> ah crap you made a 24 fret 27" neck frank. you'd best bin that one.



 "Quick, to the bandsaw before anyone sees it!"


----------



## snowblind56 (Dec 3, 2013)

Chuck said:


> I'd be down for a bolt-on superstrat





MetalDaze said:


> They already have those





Grand Moff Tim said:


> Except they're all only 22 fret.



All I want for Christmas is a 24 fret Bolt Plus.


----------



## hairychris (Dec 3, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I hope that whatever it is, it's hideous and unappealing. That way it won't bother me so much that their international pricing model has priced them right out of what I'm willing to pay for one.



True. Local distributors add £craploads to them otherwise I'd already own far too many!


----------



## DoomJazz (Dec 3, 2013)

7 string Headless Holdsworth please, hope they aren't depicting the new guitar in that picture.


----------



## asfeir (Dec 3, 2013)

Why did you all assume they were talking about the guitar when they said model?


----------



## Mike (Dec 3, 2013)

More than likely, considering all of the demand, it probably is a 27" 7 string (I know when I buy stuff from Carvin, that's one of my suggestions every time on the survey ). The headstock looks kind of long to me. The other thing I'd really like to see, but I know won't happen is a longer scale 8.

edit: It's probably a bass and we're all getting our hopes up for some ERG lol.


----------



## Fiction (Dec 3, 2013)

9 string 30"-24.75" swirled blackmachine copy pls


----------



## chewpac (Dec 3, 2013)

saw this 27" 8 string on the site. Is this new??

Carvin.com : DC800 EIGHT STRING EXTENDED SCALE GUITAR


----------



## yellowv (Dec 3, 2013)

Hopefully they just post teasers every day for like 2 years and then it ends up looking like shit


----------



## Mike (Dec 3, 2013)

chewpac said:


> saw this 27" 8 string on the site. Is this new??
> 
> Carvin.com : DC800 EIGHT STRING EXTENDED SCALE GUITAR



no the dc800 has been out for close to 2 years now I believe.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Dec 3, 2013)

...... I was about to place a crazy custom order before xmas. Now I think I need to wait until NAMM to see what this is..

I think it will be a 27" sevenstring or a 24 fret bolt-on. Seems like the safe bet.


----------



## Wrecklyss (Dec 3, 2013)

Insinfier said:


> I wish for:
> 
> 7 and 8 string tele with plenty of pickup options. Humbuckers and singles.



I already talked to both Carvin and Tom Anderson both about this, they said it would be too neck heavy and would be a PITA to play. Luckily ESP/LTD, Agile, and Acacia all disagree. ERG teles are LEGIT!


----------



## Chuck (Dec 3, 2013)

Yeah something like an extended scale 6 or 7 string with 24 frets and a bolt-on neck would be so ....ing


----------



## purpledc (Dec 3, 2013)

HighGain510 said:


> Ummm probably not.  The outline of the guitar body is usually cut *BY* the CNC in the first place, not to mention the guitar is typically held in place by two bolt points that are trimmed off once the CNC has been completed. If he was band-sawing off all the edges to take it to the CNC next, how would they hold it down in the CNC machine exactly? Vacuum alone isn't enough to ensure the bit hitting the face of the wood won't send it flying!  Not to mention this one is clearly fretted already, so why would he be trimming off the edges at that stage in the game unless they're doing it backwards...?
> 
> Seems more like a "Quick! Pose for an action shot!!!" moment to me... unless he's getting ready to bandsaw it in half?  Put me in the group hoping this is FINALLY the debut of the 27" 7 string model, looks like the neck is a bit longer than 25" to me!  Either way, new is always good unless this is just another DC200/ST200/etc. deal where it's almost the same as something else they already have out, but we'll pretend it's brand new...




actually that is exactly how carvins CNC machines work. Vacuum alone. They use two guide pins to align the guitar but its only held down via vacuum pressure. And cutting the rough shape is exactly what he is doing. See the Video below and fast forward to 1.55

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Rxc67NDaA4


----------



## mbardu (Dec 3, 2013)

Daf57 said:


> ^  Too funny!



Immediately what I thought of with the 'cutting off a completed neckthrough' bit.


----------



## mbardu (Dec 3, 2013)

purpledc said:


> actually that is exactly how carvins CNC machines work. Vacuum alone. They use two guide pins to align the guitar but its only held down via vacuum pressure. And cutting the rough shape is exactly what he is doing. See the Video below and fast forward to 1.55
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Rxc67NDaA4



Yep, was about to post that.

They do cut the outline by bandsaw before the CNC.

Besides, they may do things a bit more manually since the idea from the teaser picture is that Jeff is building a prototype (or at least that's what's implied).


----------



## Mike (Dec 3, 2013)

wouldn't it be more like a boat oar if he cut the wings off?


----------



## thrsher (Dec 3, 2013)

its a bass :/


----------



## Tommy (Dec 3, 2013)

thrsher said:


> its a bass :/



Well that's a little disappointing. But hey, new stuff is always a good thing.


----------



## jl-austin (Dec 3, 2013)

thrsher said:


> its a bass :/



Seeing how this is the guitar section, I can say this. Bummer! I was hoping for an 11 string 43" scale guitar!


----------



## thisismrfrenzy (Dec 3, 2013)

I really thought it was the Mraktacular sig


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 3, 2013)

oh snap...


----------



## Galius (Dec 3, 2013)

Not sure if its been mentioned in this thread yet, but Jeff also just confirmed 27" 7 string.


----------



## powerofze (Dec 3, 2013)

Galius said:


> Not sure if its been mentioned in this thread yet, but Jeff also just confirmed 27" 7 string.



ss.org about to explode


----------



## Galius (Dec 3, 2013)

You guys have been asking for this for a long time, so get your credit cards out


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 3, 2013)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/256081-carvin-dropped-little-dodad-facebook.html


----------



## Galius (Dec 3, 2013)

joshuavsoapkid said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/256081-carvin-dropped-little-dodad-facebook.html



In standard guitar discussion (this is a 7 string topic), plus I already dropped in there and confirmed it as well.


----------



## ramses (Dec 3, 2013)

If Carvin is doing this, on top of their current offering, then 7/8 string guitars may not be that niche anymore.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 3, 2013)

Or it could be they got tired of us asking them for baritones. 

"OKAY, HERE YOU GO. SHUT THE .... UP."


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 3, 2013)

No offence bro but kinda seems pointless to start a new thread just for the 7 string part of it


----------



## thrsher (Dec 3, 2013)

im soo poor UGH


----------



## celticelk (Dec 3, 2013)

joshuavsoapkid said:


> No offence bro but kinda seems pointless to start a new thread just for the 7 string part of it



I almost never read the Standard Guitar subforum, so I could have easily missed it if it were posted only there, and I'm sure I'm not the only one.

Good news, but I'm still hoping for a non-superstrat somewhere down the road....


----------



## Galius (Dec 3, 2013)

ramses said:


> If Carvin is doing this, on top of their current offering, then 7/8 string guitars may not be that niche anymore.



I mentioned under the post about how many DC800s I see in the daily factory pics their facebook posts. I said I hope this shows how much of a success the model is, and hope it brings new exteneded range models/options. Jeff himself "liked" my post so thats good he acknowledged it, so maybe that means the man himself realizes this and will do something about it


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 3, 2013)

I understand bro I'm hoping it's something with sharping edges I find a lot of Carvin guitars have really smooth rounded bodies, hands crossed for a RG shape.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 3, 2013)

celticelk said:


> I almost never read the Standard Guitar subforum



Precisely... And some of us look for threads using the handy dandy "New Posts" link in which case the subforum is written small and to the right... I read left to right and typically stop after the thread title... 

A lot of people still have weird hang ups about extended range, but I have weird hang ups about six strings... So...?


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Dec 3, 2013)

Galius said:


> Not sure if its been mentioned in this thread yet, but Jeff also just confirmed 27" 7 string.


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Dec 3, 2013)

Cool, been waiting for this! I was right about the neck at least!


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Dec 3, 2013)

*sigh*...I was actually hoping they'd expand the Bolt line with some 24-fret options. Although a 27" 7-string is the next best thing.


----------



## potatohead (Dec 3, 2013)

HighGain510 said:


> Ummm probably not.  The outline of the guitar body is usually cut *BY* the CNC in the first place, not to mention the guitar is typically held in place by two bolt points that are trimmed off once the CNC has been completed. If he was band-sawing off all the edges to take it to the CNC next, how would they hold it down in the CNC machine exactly? Vacuum alone isn't enough to ensure the bit hitting the face of the wood won't send it flying!  Not to mention this one is clearly fretted already, so why would he be trimming off the edges at that stage in the game unless they're doing it backwards...?
> 
> Seems more like a "Quick! Pose for an action shot!!!" moment to me... unless he's getting ready to bandsaw it in half?  Put me in the group hoping this is FINALLY the debut of the 27" 7 string model, looks like the neck is a bit longer than 25" to me!  Either way, new is always good unless this is just another DC200/ST200/etc. deal where it's almost the same as something else they already have out, but we'll pretend it's brand new...



They cut the outline of the body close to the body lines with a bandsaw before going in the CNC. Just watch any of the Carvin body build videos on YouTube. Yes they are held in place with vacuum alone


----------



## celticelk (Dec 3, 2013)

Wrecklyss said:


> I already talked to both Carvin and Tom Anderson both about this, they said it would be too neck heavy and would be a PITA to play. Luckily ESP/LTD, Agile, and Acacia all disagree. ERG teles are LEGIT!



Carvin said that to me as well. I directed them to the OAF site for the pics of my 8-string singlecut as a counterargument, and I think that between the other OAF/OXC builds, BlacKat, and Skervesen, among others, there's certainly ample evidence to suggest that workable singlecut ERG designs exist.


----------



## mbardu (Dec 3, 2013)

You may want to change the thread title to something more explicit. Seeing that piece of news will make a lot of people here quite happy! 

And incidentally, quite poor as soon as they are available too


----------



## MetalMike04 (Dec 3, 2013)

did a bit of digging too and this was on Jeff Kiesels facebook...


----------



## Erazoender (Dec 3, 2013)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## Rev2010 (Dec 3, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Or it could be they got tired of us asking them for baritones.



Tired? How about the money they're losing out on in sales?  One thing I never understood is their reluctance to chance or add to their options. A different scale length is simply a different set of measurements. Once that's sorted out you can replicate it over and over again... so why do they take so long to offer a 27" scale for their 7's when they already offer it with their 8's? And how about a 26.5" scale? Again, it's just measurements, not sure why they'd omit one of the most common production 7-string scale lengths.


Rev.


----------



## Mike (Dec 3, 2013)

Rev2010 said:


> Tired? How about the money they're losing out on in sales?  One thing I never understood is their reluctance to chance or add to their options. A different scale length is simply a different set of measurements. Once that's sorted out you can replicate it over and over again... so why do they take so long to offer a 27" scale for their 7's when they already offer it with their 8's? And how about a 26.5" scale? Again, it's just measurements, not sure why they'd omit one of the most common production 7-string scale lengths.
> 
> 
> Rev.



I've thought of it in a similar way. They've already had the know-how on successfully creating something 27" and making it work with the DC800. Why it took so long to simply create a 7 string neck that's 27" is beyond me. Bureaucracy and red tape I guess? It really is just an option though and to me would seem kind of weird to create a whole new model around 1 option when they could just add it as an option to the already existing 5 seven string models they offer.


----------



## muffinbutton (Dec 3, 2013)

Not that I'd be able to afford one any time soon, I hope floyds are an option.


----------



## jephjacques (Dec 3, 2013)

yes yes yes yes yessssssss


----------



## lewstherin006 (Dec 3, 2013)

MetalMike04 said:


> did a bit of digging too and this was on Jeff Kiesels facebook...



It looks like he is setting up this guitar to do some serious Dj0nting


----------



## DoomJazz (Dec 3, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 3, 2013)

27" DC700.... yet still no mention of a 27" CT7? SAD PANDA.


----------



## Herrick (Dec 3, 2013)

So they're making a new 7-string with a 27" scale & a new bass? That's pretty cool. I already have a DC727 & a PB5 so I'm good. I just wish my DC727 had the standard pickup routes that they have now


----------



## Alberto7 (Dec 3, 2013)

Why am I so happy about this? I don't even want another 7-string (I think I may have begun digging my own grave by writing that sentence on this forum :lol), nor do I have the funds to afford one atm.

I think this may be the beginning of some renewed GAS for a 27" DC700... in red with a natural back and a quilted maple top... yeah, that'd be cool. I just hope I have the money some day in the not-so-distant future.


----------



## purpledc (Dec 3, 2013)

Sad they arent making a "new" guitar. Recent new guitars from carvin have been rather boring. As every new model is basically just a variation on existing models. When the DC700 came out it really wasnt a huge departure from the 727. The last truly new model is the holdsworth headless. Before that the CT. Everything else has just been slight variations of the same DC body. They created a whole new line (st300) for what previously was just a ST body option on a standard DC. Give me something completely new please. Though I am probably going to pick up a 27" dc700.


----------



## Floppystrings (Dec 3, 2013)

DC800 baritone?

DC800B

I was hoping for a pointier super strat shape.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 3, 2013)

Isn't the DC800 already a baritone?


----------



## -42- (Dec 3, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> Isn't the DC800 already a baritone?



Yeah but this looks to be a DC700 baritone, which has probably been the most in demand Carvin 'round these parts since the DC800 came out.


----------



## lurgar (Dec 3, 2013)

I was going to be building a new computer next year, but if Carvin is going to have the 27" 7 ready for the middle of the year, then newegg and microcenter may be getting a little less money.


----------



## Erazoender (Dec 3, 2013)

He just made his profile private/blocked me, he ....ed up big time


----------



## Toxin (Dec 3, 2013)

More deeper lower horn cutaways or....switch/pot on the lower horn. Probably the second

upd: wops, i got too late to da party...


----------



## noise in my mind (Dec 3, 2013)

I would love a ''27 7 string from them, I have been waiting for this forever. Hope I can find the money.


----------



## Chuck (Dec 3, 2013)

Awesome, I love the DC800 shape, but I can't stand how the horns are so even on the DC700, nor how there is so much space behind the bridge. Irrational I know, but I can't help it 

Now I just hope for bolt-on


----------



## ramses (Dec 3, 2013)

Erazoender said:


> He just made his profile private/blocked me, he ....ed up big time



Oops ... it actually looks like he had to remove it completely!


----------



## Floppystrings (Dec 3, 2013)

Chuck said:


> Awesome, I love the DC800 shape, but I can't stand how the horns are so even on the DC700, nor how there is so much space behind the bridge. Irrational I know, but I can't help it
> 
> Now I just hope for bolt-on



I agree, I am not really into the DC600/700/800 shape.

Needs more pointy.


----------



## Floppystrings (Dec 3, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> Isn't the DC800 already a baritone?



Yeah thats true, it's probably the 27" DC700.

DC700B


----------



## cardinal (Dec 3, 2013)

purpledc said:


> Sad they arent making a "new" guitar. Recent new guitars from carvin have been rather boring. As every new model is basically just a variation on existing models. When the DC700 came out it really wasnt a huge departure from the 727. The last truly new model is the holdsworth headless. Before that the CT. Everything else has just been slight variations of the same DC body. They created a whole new line (st300) for what previously was just a ST body option on a standard DC. Give me something completely new please. Though I am probably going to pick up a 27" dc700.



I's like to see them revamp the whole line or at least, as you say, introduce some new shapes. I like the CT, but the other 7 strings look terrible IMHO. The basic Strat shape seems so simple, but it's not. Carvin needs to spend some time fine tuning the proportions and edge radius of the 7x7 and 700 shapes. 

As they are now, they're just not right IMHO. And that's a real shame. It wouldn't cost Carvin any more to manufacture them, and I think they'd sell much better. I like the idea of the Carvin custom shop, but being superficial I know their shapes would just bug me too much.


----------



## Floppystrings (Dec 3, 2013)

cardinal said:


> I's like to see them revamp the whole line or at least, as you say, introduce some new shapes. I like the CT, but the other 7 strings look terrible IMHO. The basic Strat shape seems so simple, but it's not. Carvin needs to spend some time fine tuning the proportions and edge radius of the 7x7 and 700 shapes.
> 
> As they are now, they're just not right IMHO. And that's a real shame. It wouldn't cost Carvin any more to manufacture them, and I think they'd sell much better. I like the idea of the Carvin custom shop, but being superficial I know their shapes would just bug me too much.



This is so true. Carvin could make an absolute killing if their shapes were modernized a bit.

I think people would be more satisfied with a shape similar to but not identical to the RAN crusher, Bernie Rico Jr. Jekyll, Blackmachine, Ibanez RGD... basically sleeker and more aggressive looking.

The current shape of the DC series, to me at least, is just boring. 

I wish they would seek some input from this very forum, they could even do a contest or something and have people vote on a new super strat shape. That would be a great way to get attention, especially in a niche market like baritone 7 strings.


----------



## 7stg (Dec 4, 2013)

27" 7string  I just bought an m80m and new studio monitors and sub on special. So, Its going to be a bit, but after I save up enough I am going to get one.

Next a baritone DC800. A 27" scale is short scale for an 8, well, at least to me. Multi scale would be great.

Also, a 7, 8, and 9 string bass would be nice in 35" and multiscale to 37". For those who want them short scale basses, that too. 

I want a guitarbass ie a 9 or 10 string guitar with a 35" scale. 

Basically, they need to be able to scale the cad program as desired. Any scale length or multi scale on demand.


They did revamp their shapes a bit when they got the new CNC machine.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 4, 2013)

This thread makes me understand why Carvin doesn't do what we want. We all want something different.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Dec 4, 2013)

Floppystrings said:


> This is so true. Carvin could make an absolute killing if their shapes were modernized a bit.
> 
> I think people would be more satisfied with a shape similar to but not identical to the RAN crusher, Bernie Rico Jr. Jekyll, Blackmachine, Ibanez RGD... basically sleeker and more aggressive looking.
> 
> ...



That was the point of the DC700 design.. and I think it accomplishes that.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Dec 4, 2013)

cardinal said:


> the 7x7 and 700 shapes.



I'm not much of a Carvin buff, so can someone school me on the differences between these two shapes?


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 4, 2013)

purpledc said:


> actually that is exactly how carvins CNC machines work. Vacuum alone. They use two guide pins to align the guitar but its only held down via vacuum pressure. And cutting the rough shape is exactly what he is doing. See the Video below and fast forward to 1.55
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Rxc67NDaA4





potatohead said:


> They cut the outline of the body close to the body lines with a bandsaw before going in the CNC. Just watch any of the Carvin body build videos on YouTube. Yes they are held in place with vacuum alone



Ah you know what, my apologies, I forgot they do things a little weird there so I was mistaken.  Traditionally, that's really not always how it's done (the bolts are an extra safety precaution and locking the body down with the pins for alignment is pretty standard ). That being said, it seems odd that they would fret the guitar and THEN take it to CNC though... THAT part still really doesn't make sense.


----------



## HaloHat (Dec 4, 2013)

mracz said:


> I've thought of it in a similar way. They've already had the know-how on successfully creating something 27" and making it work with the DC800. Why it took so long to simply create a 7 string neck that's 27" is beyond me. Bureaucracy and red tape I guess? It really is just an option though and to me would seem kind of weird to create a whole new model around 1 option when they could just add it as an option to the already existing 5 seven string models they offer.



Because Carvin didn't really WANT to make them. I have been "warned" to stop asking for extended scale guitars at the Carvin forum at one time about 5 years ago. And I quote...

"Carvin will NEVER make an extended scale guitar so stop asking!"

Never say never _ _ _ _ _ 

Good thing I have the cash to order one as soon as they are available haha. I hope they will let me option 50 the woods I want to use however I will order one [at least] regardless.

Finally. Damn. 7 years of asking. Finally.

And we thank the people who bought the DC800's. It was/is one of Carvins best selling models. They believe now. I hope as many people as possible who said they want this actually buy one. If they don't Carvin will probably let this first model be their only extended scale 7 string for 10+ years like they did with the DC7X7.

Thanks for giving us this option finally Carvin! Calling you immediately upon availability...


----------



## cardinal (Dec 4, 2013)

NickCormier said:


> That was the point of the DC700 design.. and I think it accomplishes that.



IMHO the 700 is better, but the proportions are still messed up. The horns are too short and thin. Too much material behind the bridge, I think too. I'm not necessarily advocating for a more "metal" looking shape like the RG or a more traditional Strat shape. But Carvin should pic one or the other and get the proportions right. It's just a matter of taking the extra hour or whatever to sit down with it and fine tune the shape. All IMHO. 

I feel the same way about their headstocks. It's like they just picked the first generic blob that someone sketched out. It could use some fine tuning to make it flow a bit better and look like more than just an after thought. But to be fair, even really big time makers suffer from this. I love TAG's stuff and the customer service is amazing, but that headstock looks like it was penned in all of 30 seconds after they got that cease-and-desist letter from FMIC.


----------



## purpledc (Dec 4, 2013)

HighGain510 said:


> Ah you know what, my apologies, I forgot they do things a little weird there so I was mistaken.  Traditionally, that's really not always how it's done (the bolts are an extra safety precaution and locking the body down with the pins for alignment is pretty standard ). That being said, it seems odd that they would fret the guitar and THEN take it to CNC though... THAT part still really doesn't make sense.




They do a LOT of shit weird over there. Im not used to seeing fretboards being fretted before being installed. But I also never seen pickups with 30,000 pole pieces until carvin either.


----------



## purpledc (Dec 4, 2013)

HaloHat said:


> Because Carvin didn't really WANT to make them. I have been "warned" to stop asking for extended scale guitars at the Carvin forum at one time about 5 years ago. And I quote...
> 
> "Carvin will NEVER make an extended scale guitar so stop asking!"
> 
> ...




Was it an actual Carvin employee that told you to stop asking? There is a couple people who get REALLY shitty any time you question or criticize anything they do over there but its never the employees. Its usually some fanboy who mistakenly thought they would get another $100 off their next build by being a kiss ass.


----------



## hairychris (Dec 4, 2013)

Pikka Bird said:


> I'm not much of a Carvin buff, so can someone school me on the differences between these two shapes?



7x7 has relatively rounded horns, plus originally came with a rounded headstock. The 700 is a bit more Ibby super-strat in shape, and introduced a pointier headstock design. Differences in bridge, pickups, etc.







vs


----------



## Pikka Bird (Dec 4, 2013)

^I guess I can sorta see the horn looking slightly longer, but it's not something that instantly catches my eye, obviously (or I wouldn't have asked). And with most of the headstocks available on most models I didn't really think of the new one as model-specific.

...Carvin are weird... 



cardinal said:


> I feel the same way about their headstocks. It's like they just picked the first generic blob that someone sketched out. It could use some fine tuning to make it flow a bit better and look like more than just an after thought.



I actually think some of their headstocks are absolutely superbly executed, except for that bass one and the one from the older Holdsworth. The regular 6 inline and the 3+3/3+4 in both the standard and pointy variants just sit really well with me, as did the _old_ version of the pointed Jackson-style 6 inline. Too bad they don't do it anymore. The new one makes the Becker tribute model look a little yuch.


----------



## powerofze (Dec 4, 2013)

I think the proportions of DC800 looks much better than any of the DC7XX


----------



## Kullerbytta (Dec 4, 2013)

feraledge said:


> This:



Haha, I nearly shat myself laughing  that thread is hilarious.

Too bad I'm in Europe and wouldn't bother with shipping and VAT


----------



## -42- (Dec 4, 2013)

Man you guys sure love whining.


----------



## caskettheclown (Dec 4, 2013)

I was snuggling with the girlfriend and she said "I know how to get you in the mood better than anything"

So I said "Go for it"

She reached in and whispered in my ear "Carvin is releasing a new model soon" as sexually as she could.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 4, 2013)

I actually really dig the 7X7, especially with those round edges. If those will be available as a baritone...


----------



## darren (Dec 4, 2013)

Whoopsie!


----------



## Herrick (Dec 4, 2013)

I like the DC7XX shapes. I think they can look aggressive enough with the right color/wood (huh huh) & headstock selections, or they can look very "rock & roll". I wouldn't want to see them change the shapes to look more like an Ibanez. I love the looks of Ibanez RGs but I wouldn't want to see that from Carvin. Actually, it doesn't matter. I already have my DC727  Carvin, you have Herrick's permission to change the shapes.


----------



## noise in my mind (Dec 5, 2013)

i like both the 700 and 7x7


----------



## straightshreddd (Dec 5, 2013)

Wow. If only I waited. lol

Oh, well. income tax is right around the corner, so I'll be selling the DC700 I ordered as soon as they make this option available. 

I'm already planning to sell a guitar that I haven't even received yet. This site has really turned me into a filthy gear whore.


----------



## that short guy (Dec 5, 2013)

straightshreddd said:


> This site has really turned me into a filthy gear whore.


 
Don't worry, you're not alone. We have meetings every Wednesday. Hi my name's Wes.... lol


----------



## Musiscience (Dec 5, 2013)

That neck looks so thin. Isn't Carvin neck usually on the thicker side? (By so thin I mean so awesome)


----------



## straightshreddd (Dec 5, 2013)

straightshreddd said:


> Wow. If only I waited. lol
> 
> Oh, well. income tax is right around the corner, so I'll be selling the DC700 I ordered as soon as they make this option available.
> 
> I'm already planning to sell a guitar that I haven't even received yet. This site has really turned me into a filthy gear whore.



Wow, so a few hours after posting this, I get a call from Carvin saying that they accidentally routed my DC700 for the active housing pickups and I had sent them my pickups(passive housing) and they offered me a rebuild. 

I was about to tell them "Eff it, just put the actives in and send back my pickups" when a light bulb when off in my head.

I asked if I could have my rebuild started when they release the 27" and I'll pay the extra cost. I was told that he's gonna look into it and that he doesn't see why not. Massive amounts of win. This would be the biggest stroke of luck to happen to me in ages if this goes through.

Only thing is, the guitar they initially built would have been done today, so I have another wait ahead of me.  It's all good though.


----------



## that short guy (Dec 5, 2013)

straightshreddd said:


> Wow, so a few hours after posting this, I get a call from Carvin saying that they accidentally routed my DC700 for the active housing pickups and I had sent them my pickups(passive housing) and they offered me a rebuild.
> 
> I was about to tell them "Eff it, just put the actives in and send back my pickups" when a light bulb when off in my head.
> 
> ...



On one hand that really blows, but on the other if they come through for you, that's amazing


----------



## Mordecai (Dec 5, 2013)

Shut up and take my money.jpg

i know what i might be saving for now.


----------



## Hybrid138 (Dec 5, 2013)

straightshreddd said:


> Wow, so a few hours after posting this, I get a call from Carvin saying that they accidentally routed my DC700 for the active housing pickups and I had sent them my pickups(passive housing) and they offered me a rebuild.
> 
> I was about to tell them "Eff it, just put the actives in and send back my pickups" when a light bulb when off in my head.
> 
> ...



Awesome accident!


----------



## Erazoender (Dec 5, 2013)

straightshreddd said:


> Wow. If only I waited. lol
> 
> Oh, well. income tax is right around the corner, so I'll be selling the DC700 I ordered as soon as they make this option available.
> 
> I'm already planning to sell a guitar that I haven't even received yet. This site has really turned me into a filthy gear whore.



You can return it to Carvin.


----------



## rainbowbrite (Dec 5, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I hope that whatever it is, it's hideous and unappealing. That way it won't bother me so much that their international pricing model has priced them right out of what I'm willing to pay for one.



You sound rustled.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 5, 2013)

rainbowbrite said:


> You sound rustled.



Look at all dat neg rep.


----------



## Watty (Dec 5, 2013)

purpledc said:


> They do a LOT of shit weird over there. Im not used to seeing fretboards being fretted before being installed. But I also never seen pickups with 30,000 pole pieces until carvin either.



Amen. I don't care if those pickups sounds better due to that design feature, it is uglier than sin.


----------



## straightshreddd (Dec 5, 2013)

Erazoender said:


> You can return it to Carvin.



Option 50 for sending my pickups in


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 5, 2013)

rainbowbrite said:


> You sound rustled.



Yes. My jimmies are in a perpetually rustled state, and will remain as such until Carvin reverts their international pricing model to one that doesn't rape my wallet.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Dec 5, 2013)

Wow... Carvin's finally doing the 27" 7-string. Even though I prefer 26.5" (only a .5" difference, I know), I'll still consider this a win. 

Well played, Carvin. You continually find ways to make me wish I had more disposable income.


----------



## Nlelith (Dec 6, 2013)

Do you understand that Carvin doesn't have any "international pricing model" since they don't sell directly outside of US? It's not their fault that Carvins cost so much in other countries. It's because customs taxes (for containing materials that are restricted for free export in US (if such materials are present)/for guitar declared price being higher than needed for preferential customs clearance in your country); delivery costs; money transferring bank/paypal/etc. taxes + price added by dealer (a big difference usually)/price for service of freight forwarders (a small difference usually).


----------



## Alberto7 (Dec 6, 2013)

^ Did you also know that up until 2010 they didn't sell through retailers and so you would only have to pay for the guitar + shipping + VAT costs and NOT have to pay a middleman? They applied their "factory direct" policy all over the world. Now it's restricted to the US and Canada. That's the international pricing model that they introduced all of a sudden. I was lucky enough to order (internationally) just a couple of months before they went ahead with that plan, and payed about $1k less than I would have had to otherwise. Today I'd be looking at well over $1k above what I would pay for a guitar with the same specs.

EDIT: I apologize if you did know about that; I can't quite make that out from your post. It's just that they could revert back to selling directly. The reasons they gave for stopping that model internationally (all of which I forget now) seemed rather silly and/or unnecessary.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 6, 2013)

Nlelith said:


> Do you understand that Carvin doesn't have any "international pricing model" since they don't sell directly outside of US? It's not their fault that Carvins cost so much in other countries. It's because customs taxes (for containing materials that are restricted for free export in US (if such materials are present)/for guitar declared price being higher than needed for preferential customs clearance in your country); delivery costs; money transferring bank/paypal/etc. taxes + price added by dealer (a big difference usually)/price for service of freight forwarders (a small difference usually).



Do you understand that Carvin used to sell factory direct internationally, so you paid the same price no matter where you lived, plus shipping and customs? Do you understand that a few years ago, Carvin changed their international pricing model to one where if you live in a country that has a Carvin distributor, you _have_ to order through the distributor, which means paying not only the shipping and import taxes, but also the dealer parkup? Even though it's the dealer markup that pinches the wallet, it's still absolutely Carvin's fault, because you used to be able to get one without the middle man, and now, because of _their_ decision, you can't.

Obviously it has always cost more to get Carvins overseas, because of import taxes, customs and shipping. The change a few years back, though, threw dealer markups into the process, and the prices are now complete insanity.

Here, let me give you a little example:

ÇÁ¸®¹öµå - ´ëÇÑ¹Î±¹ 1µî ¾Ç±â¼îÇÎ¸ô

That's a Carvin bolt-T, their cheapest model. It is upgraded with a couple electronics upgrades and a flamed maple neck. They're selling it for 2,300,000 Won. That comes out to $2,173.

Two thousand one hundred seventy three dollars.

That's getting up into Suhr dollars.

For a fvcking Bolt T.

Now tell me that the cost of customs and shipping would drive the US prices up that high without also throwing in dealer markup.

I'm not the only person who this annoys. There was a multipage thread full of international customers complaining about it here on SSO when Carvin made the change. Carvin even tried to make it sound like it was somehow a good thing for international customers, because someone at Carvin is an insane person.

EDIT: Ninja'd a bit. Guess I left the page open longer than I realized, haha.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 6, 2013)

That... probably came off as more harsh and dickish than it should have. Sorry, Nlelith. I'm not _trying_ to be an asshole, you just kinda caught me on a bad day, haha.


----------



## 12enoB (Dec 6, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Here, let me give you a little example:
> 
> ÇÁ¸®¹öµå - ´ëÇÑ¹Î±¹ 1µî ¾Ç±â¼îÇÎ¸ô


That is the sketchiest looking link I've ever seen lol

I see the bolt T's going for like $500 on ebay, so 2k plus is just absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 6, 2013)

12enoB said:


> That is the sketchiest looking link I've ever seen lol



It's just a link to a Korean equivalent of Musiciansfriend. I don't know why the links always look like that when I link it here, haha.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Dec 6, 2013)

Fortunately there are a few good people here on SSO that will be the middle man for you, and if you find one of the extra nice guys they might even test drive it for you and look for flaws, so it can be sent back to Carvin without you having to pay extra international return shipping. Just wanted to put that out there again. (Don't remember who offered it, though)


----------



## HaloHat (Dec 6, 2013)

purpledc said:


> Was it an actual Carvin employee that told you to stop asking? There is a couple people who get REALLY shitty any time you question or criticize anything they do over there but its never the employees. Its usually some fanboy who mistakenly thought they would get another $100 off their next build by being a kiss ass.



Oh my yes. You might say it was "thee" Carvin employee lol. Actually purp, you should be able to figure out who from my original post if you fill in the blanks ha. I am not going to name them because I do not wish to upset them or anyone else at Carvin, even though they ripped my head off over asking for the extended scale 7 strings. And, well, it is true I asked/mentioned it every chance I got so I could see how someone who does not share my passion for extended scale 7 string would become annoyed I suppose. But in a way they have no business saying what Carvin will or will not do. Their last name is not Kiesel  

When Carvin does offer the 27" scale 7 strings soon and they sell in good numbers we all win. I will feel good about that and hope that other person does too as their job depends on Carvin's success. 

[it still kills me I missed out on your A70's for cheap haha]


----------



## Nlelith (Dec 6, 2013)

Alberto7, I knew that Carvin used to sell directly worldwide, but didn't know they switched their policy in 2010, thought it was long ago, like in the 199x or something.



Grand Moff Tim said:


> Do you understand that a few years ago, Carvin changed their international pricing model to one where if you live in a country that has a Carvin distributor, you _have_ to order through the distributor, which means paying not only the shipping and import taxes, but also the dealer parkup?


I live in Kazakhstan and I didn't _have_ to order my DC700 through the distributor. I did it through freight-forwarders instead, payed ~$1600 for it (it would be $1167 in US). Freight-forwarders doesn't parkup the price, only parcel weight/dimensions matters.



Grand Moff Tim said:


> That... probably came off as more harsh and dickish than it should have. Sorry, Nlelith. I'm not _trying_ to be an asshole, you just kinda caught me on a bad day, haha.


No problem, I think I should apologize as well. As I said, I just didn't know they changed their policy so recently. Now I see why you're blaming them.
Well then, now I hope they will switch back to international shipping one day.


----------



## Fathand (Dec 6, 2013)

That international pricing model really sucks. A couple of years ago I was looking for a new bass, and asked the local dealer quotes for a couple of SB4000/5000 basses (pretty simple specs, no fancy tops or anything). The quote was for about 2400$ (about 1800) - the same bass on carvin's US-site (with the builder) was about 1200$, which after shipping and taxes would have been the Euro price as well. So, no Carvin for me. I still GAS for that SB or a Bromberg bass, but definitely not with that local price.

So, even though that new baritone 7 seems cool, I'll doubt I'll never get one.


----------



## powerofze (Dec 6, 2013)

Alberto7 said:


> ^ Did you also know that up until 2010 they didn't sell through retailers and so you would only have to pay for the guitar + shipping + VAT costs and NOT have to pay a middleman? They applied their "factory direct" policy all over the world. Now it's restricted to the US and Canada. That's the international pricing model that they introduced all of a sudden. I was lucky enough to order (internationally) just a couple of months before they went ahead with that plan, and payed about $1k less than I would have had to otherwise. Today I'd be looking at well over $1k above what I would pay for a guitar with the same specs.
> 
> EDIT: I apologize if you did know about that; I can't quite make that out from your post. It's just that they could revert back to selling directly. The reasons they gave for stopping that model internationally (all of which I forget now) seemed rather silly and/or unnecessary.


Would Canadians then be paying something something similar to the people in the US for a new Carvin then?


----------



## Alberto7 (Dec 6, 2013)

As far as I understand, yes. You'd just have to pay for a bit more shipping, and I'm not sure what the deal is with customs and/or import taxes. I haven't ordered anything from Carvin since I came to Canada, so I'm not 100% informed. What IS certain, though, is that Canadians still get the 2nd best deal when it comes to ordering from Carvin.


----------



## Universe74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Alberto7 said:


> As far as I understand, yes. You'd just have to pay for a bit more shipping, and I'm not sure what the deal is with customs and/or import taxes. I haven't ordered anything from Carvin since I came to Canada, so I'm not 100% informed. What IS certain, though, is that Canadians still get the 2nd best deal when it comes to ordering from Carvin.



The last time I ordered something from Carvin, they took care of all the import stuff for me. I paid, and it arrived. This was in 2002 though.


----------



## thrsher (Dec 8, 2013)

for all you international people. i have no problem middling so you can get a carvin at a fair price, i have done it before for a ss.org member in germany without any hitches.


----------



## Maxguitars (Dec 9, 2013)

I'd like to see a T version of the C66 Like a TAG cobra. Heck, with Carvin I'd settle for more pickup options and better pots LOL!


----------



## mphsc (Dec 9, 2013)

thrsher said:


> for all you international people. i have no problem middling so you can get a carvin at a fair price, i have done it before for a ss.org member in germany without any hitches.




+1, the guy was also in Germany. Hit up thrsher first:


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 12, 2013)

IMO Carvin is screwing this one up by doing 27" instead of 26.5"

26.5" would be amazing and would probably get them more repeat customers than 27"


----------



## noise in my mind (Dec 12, 2013)

I'd rather have a 27"


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 12, 2013)

Yeah I've never seen a guitar fail because they remove or added a 1/2 inch.


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 12, 2013)

Doesnt it seem like every once in a while someone mentions how they just couldnt get it on with 27"? You never really hear anyone say that about 26.5"

Im just imagining that for a few guys this will be their first 27" and some of them will decide that they dont like it. Lets face it, its gonna be the very best value 27" 7 string on the market, thats for sure! If it was 26.5", Id be willing to bet that the amount of guys not liking it would be less. But maybe I just have a weird way of thinking about these things


----------



## Insinfier (Dec 12, 2013)

Spent enough time here to see plenty of _25.5" = No buy!_ cards being played. 

When we're talking about scale, there will always be that one guy or girl that has a problem with it. Could be any scale. The same could be said for any guitar with any combination of specs on any forum, though. Someone's always got a problem with something.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Dec 12, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> Doesnt it seem like every once in a while someone mentions how they just couldnt get it on with 27"? You never really hear anyone say that about 26.5"



But how often is it the _same_ person that says 27 didn't work with them but 26.5 did? I can't think of a single time that someone mentioned that the .5" difference suddenly made and extended scale work for them. I kinda equate this to how their 6 strings, other than the Holdsworth, have a 25" scale rather than a 25.5" standard scale, same with most PRS models. I can't think of anyone ragging on Carvin or PRS for the .5" difference from a standard scale  

If they're gonna make it an option, they might as well go for a regular 27" since they're already doing it on the DC800

I feel like 26.5 would be more work for them that they didn't want to do since a 27" scale is basically just adding a lower fret to a standard scale and deleting the (now) 25th fret while 26.5 changes the spacing between all of the frets. I've never understood why Ibanez, Schecter, and Jackson all opted for 26.5  especially Ibanez, who had already produced the XL's that were 27"


----------



## HaloHat (Dec 12, 2013)

So I sent an email to Carvin about the 27" scale option on the 7 string models. I want to pre-pay my order and also get approval for some option 50 features [control placement, customer provided wood for the top and head stock veener and neck etc.]

The Good:
1. If you are looking for a good Carvin sales person. Very happy with the customer service and follow through Steve has shown.
*Steve Schisler*​ *Carvin Sales*​ *1-800-854-2235 x 112*​ *858-487-8160 Fax
*[email protected] ​ www.carvin.com

2. Carvin will begin taking orders for the 27" scale seven string VERY SOON.
3. 27" scale will be an availabe option on the DC7X guitars. [the neck thru models]
4. Standard Hipshot available first to be followed later by "M" type string thru and OFR bridge options.

The Bad [bummer kind of]
1. Carvin will NOT be offering the 27" scale option on the CT7 set neck models [at least not for now].

That is all.



​


----------



## Metaguitarist (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm excited to see these start rolling out. I already have a DC700 and am quite happy with it, not yet sure if 27" is something I can adapt to. I've played the DC800 briefly though and liked it quite a lot. But there's part of me that wants my next fixed bridge 7 to be multiscale.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Dec 12, 2013)

Carvin seems a lot more open to option 50s lately, especially using customer supplied wood.. I just placed an order on a 6 string and I'm using a supplied Roasted Maple neck, and possibly a top also. Kicks total ass.


----------



## HaloHat (Dec 12, 2013)

NickCormier said:


> Carvin seems a lot more open to option 50s lately, especially using customer supplied wood.. I just placed an order on a 6 string and I'm using a supplied Roasted Maple neck, and possibly a top also. Kicks total ass.



Can't wait to see that one! Sounds tasty 

I'm sending them a certain ebony for the neck and a certain rosewood for the top and head stock. You kill 'em on the six and I'll kill 'em on the seven


----------



## HaloHat (Dec 12, 2013)

Metaguitarist said:


> I'm excited to see these start rolling out. I already have a DC700 and am quite happy with it, not yet sure if 27" is something I can adapt to. I've played the DC800 briefly though and liked it quite a lot. But there's part of me that wants my next fixed bridge 7 to be multiscale.



Probably be a while, if ever, for Carvin to give us a multi-scale option I imagine. I found going from my 26.5 to 27.5 scale sevens to not be an issue at all but going from my 25.5 to the 27.5 does start to mess with my muscle memory a bit. Thankfully I play poorly enough nobody can tell the difference


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 12, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> Doesnt it seem like every once in a while someone mentions how they just couldnt get it on with 27"? You never really hear anyone say that about 26.5"



Sure, but folks also complain that 25" or 25.5" isn't going to work for them either, so you can't please everyone. There are also WAY fewer 26.5" scale guitars on the market, so of course you would end up hearing less complaints about an uncommon scale, that's only logical. 



TheWarAgainstTime said:


> But how often is it the _same_ person that says 27 didn't work with them but 26.5 did? I can't think of a single time that someone mentioned that the .5" difference suddenly made and extended scale work for them.



Agreed.


----------



## Seanthesheep (Dec 12, 2013)

If we can now get hipshot on the DC700s I may order a 27" one then


----------



## kevdes93 (Dec 12, 2013)

wow i am SO glad that i waited to order my dc700... so pumped for this


----------



## Zerox8610 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hipshot!! Totally buying a carvin now!


----------



## 12enoB (Dec 12, 2013)

NickCormier said:


> Carvin seems a lot more open to option 50s lately, especially using customer supplied wood.. I just placed an order on a 6 string and I'm using a supplied Roasted Maple neck, and possibly a top also. Kicks total ass.



I saw on the carvin forum that someone sent them Korina for the body. And holy crap, it looks gorgeous.


----------



## jephjacques (Dec 12, 2013)

This may have to be my first Carvin.


----------



## JmCastor (Dec 12, 2013)

HaloHat said:


> So I sent an email to Carvin about the 27" scale option on the 7 string models. I want to pre-pay my order and also get approval for some option 50 features [control placement, customer provided wood for the top and head stock veener and neck etc.]
> 
> The Good:
> 1. If you are looking for a good Carvin sales person. Very happy with the customer service and follow through Steve has shown.
> ...


+1. Steve is also my sales person and he has put up with me for the past two months. He helped me finalize my order, answered all of my questions, and were receptive to all of my last minute changes (which i know can piss someone off). An all around awesome dude!


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 12, 2013)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> But how often is it the _same_ person that says 27 didn't work with them but 26.5 did? I can't think of a single time that someone mentioned that the .5" difference suddenly made and extended scale work for them.



I do find that .5" can make a huge difference in overall feel, not playability. Just like how the slightest difference in neck shape can make a difference. What I did say was that Ive never seen anyone say that they didnt like their RGD because the 26.5" was too long or that they didnt like their Schecter C-7 because the 26.5" was too long, but I have seen quite a few say that about their 27". For me personally, 27" is perfect on an 8 but too much on a 7. Not because it hinders my playing, I can play equal on any scale length, but it just becomes annoying past the 26.5" mark. I dont know why I feel this way on 7's but not on 8's.



TheWarAgainstTime said:


> If they're gonna make it an option, they might as well go for a regular 27" since they're already doing it on the DC800
> 
> I feel like 26.5 would be more work for them that they didn't want to do since a 27" scale is basically just adding a lower fret to a standard scale and deleting the (now) 25th fret while 26.5 changes the spacing between all of the frets. I've never understood why Ibanez, Schecter, and Jackson all opted for 26.5  especially Ibanez, who had already produced the XL's that were 27"



It would be more work for them but more work is essential for a better and more desirable product. To think that the only reason that they wouldn't do the 26.5" scale is due to more design work, would make them seem naive and lazy! I just dont think that they really know what they are doing from an angle outside from the business point of view as they see it, which might be a slight bit off. They are ONLY doing the 27" because we have been harassing them about it for nearly 5 years now. Im not saying that its not AMAZING that Carvin is doing this, I just think that we will see quite a few 27" Carvin 7's on the used market next year, and we probably would have ended up seeing less if it was 26.5", but used deals are good for the guys who like to buy used guitars 

I also agree that it was weird that Ibanez changed from the 27" scale to 26.5". That was a blatant move to capitalize on Schecter's market. Schecter was the first to do 26.5"

I am very disappointed that Carvin didn't do this 4 years ago when I wanted them to do it. Now I've come to realize that 26.5" is a better fit for me and I wont be getting a 27" Carvin, especially since it wont be offered on the set neck CT7 model. I do plan however to order a 25.5" CT7 at some point after the new year, or maybe an 8. We should push them to do 26.5" on the set neck CT7 model. That would be sweet! 27" on the neck thru and 26.5" on the set neck.

I do feel as though 26.5" would have been a smarter choice on Carvin's behalf, but in the end 27" is still AWESOME


----------



## Alberto7 (Dec 12, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> They are ONLY doing the 27" because we have been harassing them about it for nearly 5 years now.



Need a reason better than this? They were asked for 27", not 26.5", and that's what they responded to.

Personally, I feel literally no difference between the two, but I won't argue against anyone who thinks differently.


----------



## Rev2010 (Dec 12, 2013)

I have to agree with Leonardo in some respects. Obviously everyone asked for 27", and yes that makes the most sense. For them they'll now have 25.5" and 27", but I still can't see why a company like them can't offer all the options being it's all just simple measurements. Personally for a 7 I LOVE 26.5" since it offers that low end balls with ease of intonation even tuning down to A standard which is what I use. 27" for me loses a bit of that low end ballsyness in exchange for more clarity. Plus, between Schecter and Jackson and probably another brand or two it's become a pretty standard intermediate format. 


Rev.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Dec 12, 2013)

Just gonna leave this here


----------



## Syriel (Dec 12, 2013)

Awesome. So many of you guys have been asking for it. They answered.


----------



## tommychains (Dec 12, 2013)

It's official, it's on the carvin FB page. A 27" scale 7 String. The guitar gods have smiled upon this forum


----------



## Jlang (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## jl-austin (Dec 12, 2013)

NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Electric Wizard (Dec 12, 2013)

Am I seeing a hipshot on that black 7?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 12, 2013)

YEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## GRAVESEED (Dec 12, 2013)

lol, yes


----------



## GRAVESEED (Dec 12, 2013)

Now they just need to put that bridge on the six stringers.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Dec 12, 2013)

Electric Wizard said:


> Am I seeing a hipshot on that black 7?



What's that? And added bonus to the already added bonus of an extended scale?? YES PLEASE


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Dec 12, 2013)

jl-austin said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!





joshuavsoapkid said:


> YEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!



Guess who's already spent his Xmas money


----------



## Chocopuppet (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Shawn (Dec 12, 2013)

Very cool.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Charvel7string (Dec 12, 2013)

SHITTTTTTTTTTT i wants one


----------



## Fenceclimber (Dec 12, 2013)

Awesome!!

I just want to move to the US, buy guitars and play with all the cool guys there!

Oh well... at least I got the two Ola's over here.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 12, 2013)

Fenceclimber said:


> Awesome!! two Ola's over here.


There's two?


----------



## dedsouth333 (Dec 12, 2013)

joshuavsoapkid said:


> There's two?



Ditto.


----------



## Fenceclimber (Dec 12, 2013)

Englund and Strandberg


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 12, 2013)

Fenceclimber said:


> Englund and Strandberg


Ooooooo gotcha.


----------



## DoomJazz (Dec 12, 2013)

Crap now I have to chose a scale length


----------



## straightshreddd (Dec 12, 2013)

Just checked and you still can't select it as an option on the guitar builder. 

Also, apparently, I was told that they "weren't tooled for any other pickups at the moment" meaning they couldn't use my passive housing Pegasus and Sentient that I shipped to them over a month ago on my DC700(weeks before the guitar was completed and they called stating I could get a rebuild because they accidentally routed my initial build for actives).

I was ok'd on starting my rebuild when they begin the baritones(which is a massive relief, so I can't complain too much), but told this. :/

I kind of call bullshit on this. On the DC700 guitar builder, you can select the option of replacing the active A70's with passive electronics and the D26 pickups. I also remember hearing that they changed their passive routes to accommodate Seymour Duncan and Dimarzio routes. So, this is kind of a bummer. 

I mean, it's not that big of a deal, but I did pay $50 option 50 fee and paid to ship my pickups(far in advance. They couldn't start the build until they received my pickups AND I told the rep what models I sent in an email and he ok'd. ) and now I'm going to have to have them install the A70's and send back my pickups. To which I will then have to buy new, passive electronics AND sell my brand new ass pickups to fund the active housing models.

I emailed the rep(will not be named, but I ordered my DC800 with him last year and everything went smoothly) to see what's good and haven't got a response.

Anyone have any advice?


----------



## Charvel7string (Dec 12, 2013)

speaker of ola solar or carvin


----------



## thrsher (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Zerox8610 (Dec 12, 2013)

Decisions just got 40x harder...

I'm thinking I'll do a plain black gloss build though.. not a huge fan of most of their solid colors.


----------



## Shredasaurus (Dec 12, 2013)

potatohead said:


> Also long guitar is long.



so is the headstock


----------



## The Rastatute (Dec 13, 2013)

Anyone notice the actual hipshot bridge on the baritone?


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Dec 13, 2013)

It may just be the angle that he's holding the guitars, but the extended one looks like the top horn goes a little longer like on the DC800  

If so, I think it's pretty cool and would make the body look less "stumpy" with the longer scale


----------



## 7stg (Dec 13, 2013)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> the extended one looks like the top horn goes a little longer like on the DC800



I really like the look of the body on the extended scale model, the longer horns are a better proportionally and should help it hang more balanced.


----------



## littledoc (Dec 13, 2013)

straightshreddd said:


> Just checked and you still can't select it as an option on the guitar builder.



If it's a new model, it'll be... well, a new model. Not an option in the builder.



7stg said:


> I really like the look of the body on the extended scale model, the longer horns are a better proportionally and should help it hang more balanced.



The DC700 is already exceptionally well-balanced, but yeah... it does look sweet.


----------



## HaloHat (Dec 13, 2013)

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Just gonna leave this here



My gawd I can finally shut the fawk up at the Carvin forum. They'll probably have a party ha. And yes I am actually buying one, not just saying "if they do, I would".


----------



## jonajon91 (Dec 13, 2013)

Bassfag here. Whats special about 27 inch scale lengths?


----------



## Mr_Metal_575 (Dec 13, 2013)

jonajon91 said:


> Bassfag here. Whats special about 27 inch scale lengths?



Lows much more defined, you can tune very low,more tension con strings and there you have the br00tz!
27" is amazing for rhytmics.I love them


----------



## HaloHat (Dec 13, 2013)

jonajon91 said:


> Bassfag here. Whats special about 27 inch scale lengths?



It's not 25.5


----------



## straightshreddd (Dec 13, 2013)

littledoc said:


> If it's a new model, it'll be... well, a new model. Not an option in the builder.



I thought it was just going to be a new option on the DC7XX models? Why would they make it a whole new model because of the scale length? (Not trying to sound like a dick. I'm actually curious.)


----------



## thrsher (Dec 13, 2013)

it is a new model being called DC7X

my guess is due to the cnc programming all the parameters change making it a whole new model


----------



## technomancer (Dec 13, 2013)

Ok cleared out the Canadian shipping dilemma posts and moved them to their own thread. Let's keep this about the new model and not about shipping to other countries


----------



## nicktao (Dec 13, 2013)

Where's the 25.5 scale 6?


----------



## lurgar (Dec 13, 2013)

Emailed Mike Jones for some info and you can not only order these with passives (wasn't sure on it from the listed options), but also they are taking orders already over the phone.

RIP wallet.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Dec 13, 2013)

I posted this on carvin's post about the new 27 inch DC:
"Hey a while back you guys said you were working on or at least discussing a 27inch CT7. What's the progress on that?"

Here is the response I got: 
"Its not something we are thinking about doing."


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 13, 2013)

DavidLopezJr said:


> I posted this on carvin's post about the new 27 inch DC:
> "Hey a while back you guys said you were working on or at least discussing a 27inch CT7. What's the progress on that?"
> 
> Here is the response I got:
> "Its not something we are thinking about doing."



Screw Carvin then  










Im still buying a CT7 though at some point


----------



## straightshreddd (Dec 13, 2013)

lurgar said:


> Emailed Mike Jones for some info and you can not only order these with passives (wasn't sure on it from the listed options), but also they are taking orders already over the phone.
> 
> RIP wallet.



Damn, so maybe I can have the D26's installed and then just have my pickups installed after I get it.

Still, though... Paid Option 50 fee and sent the pickups in hella early and was told they couldn't use my Pegasus and Sentient after build was completed.  Definitely having my $50 refunded.

Oh, well. At least it's finna be 27" scale


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 13, 2013)

nicktao said:


> Where's the 25.5 scale 6?


Carvin.com: USA Custom Shop Bolt Neck Electric Guitars


----------



## Zerox8610 (Dec 13, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Carvin.com: USA Custom Shop Bolt Neck Electric Guitars



Ah, but with 24 frets?


----------



## kevdes93 (Dec 14, 2013)

Found this on carvinbbs

base price: $959 + $100 free options! 


7-STRING 27" SCALE ACTIVE GUITAR FIXED BRIDGE
construction neck through 
scale length 27" Extended Range 
body alder 
neck hardrock maple 
fingerboard ebony, 20" radius 
inlays standard white dots 
hardware chrome 
bridge hardtail, strings through body 
tuners Carvin locking tuners 
frets 24 medium-jumbo, .103 wide X .048 tall 
pickups A70 humbuckers 
electronics active electronics, master volume & tone, 3-way lever-style pickup selector 
tuning B - E - A - D - G - B - E 
dimensions 40.5" long, 12.75" wide body, 1.68" thick body


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Dec 14, 2013)

Zerox8610 said:


> Ah, but with 24 frets?



Holdsworth-headless and regular

http://www.carvinguitars.com/customshop/allanholdsworthsignature.php


----------



## Zerox8610 (Dec 14, 2013)

Has anyone heard about a dc600 with hipshots as well?
I figure dc7xx hipshots are the first step


----------



## noise in my mind (Dec 15, 2013)

I know they are doing phone orders, but I wonder when they will have the option up on their website?


----------



## kevdes93 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hopefully soon, i was actually gonna pop in here to say that they were doing phone orders


----------



## thrsher (Dec 15, 2013)

i wouldnt be suprised if they dont for a bit, see how well it does with no real marketing


----------



## noise in my mind (Dec 15, 2013)

thrsher said:


> i wouldnt be suprised if they dont for a bit, see how well it does with no real marketing



Interesting, it would be a shame if it didn't do well and thus made a very rare dc700.


----------



## Loganator259 (Dec 16, 2013)

Sorry if this was posted, but they added it to the site: Carvin.com : DC7X EXTENDED SCALE SEVEN STRING GUITAR


----------



## kevdes93 (Dec 16, 2013)

WOOO HOHOHOHOOOOO im exciteddddd


----------



## a curry (Dec 16, 2013)

I really think I might have to get in on this. It's ashame they aren't doing a ct7 baritone.


----------



## Dabo Fett (Dec 16, 2013)

For only $1500 I could get one all out on specs. So I expect to be one of many on tax return day


----------



## straightshreddd (Dec 17, 2013)

I can't wait! Exchanged some emails and they can and will install my Pegasus and Sentient set. Mad stoked right now.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Dec 17, 2013)

straightshreddd said:


> I can't wait! Exchanged some emails and they can and will install my Pegasus and Sentient set. Mad stoked right now.



Hooray! Congratulations... It'd suck to lose that option in the confusion of the new model launch, so that's very good news.


----------



## diablo_man (Dec 17, 2013)

straightshreddd said:


> I can't wait! Exchanged some emails and they can and will install my Pegasus and Sentient set. Mad stoked right now.



Can tell you, you wont be disappointed with that combo, I put them in my DC727 and they are great


----------



## MetalMike04 (Dec 18, 2013)

well i guess this kinda goes hear but i also scoped out another possible new guitar coming our way....


----------



## thrsher (Dec 18, 2013)

its a single cut neck thru 6 with the beveled edges, jeff has been posting about it on his page


----------



## thrsher (Dec 18, 2013)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/257379-new-carvin-way-beveled-sc90.html


----------



## FollowTheSigns (Dec 18, 2013)

My only problem is, I honestly don't know how I'd spec it. Obviously I've done it many times online but you can't see the result. 

How do people go about it? I live in San Diego so maybe a trip to the Carvin shop is possible? I'm pretty intrigued though, just specced one going pretty all out and the price is great.


----------



## straightshreddd (Dec 18, 2013)

FollowTheSigns said:


> My only problem is, I honestly don't know how I'd spec it. Obviously I've done it many times online but you can't see the result.
> 
> How do people go about it? I live in San Diego so maybe a trip to the Carvin shop is possible? I'm pretty intrigued though, just specced one going pretty all out and the price is great.



The D7X gallery doesn't have anything right now, but what I used to do was go through the DC727, DC747, DC800, and DC700 galleries to look at all the combinations of finishes, hardware colors, woods etc. That helped to envision what mine would come out looking like.

Youtube vids, NGD's on here, etc also.


----------



## Zerox8610 (Dec 18, 2013)

Emailed Carvin support and they said they weren't planning on adding Hipshots to 6 string models... so that's something...


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 18, 2013)

FollowTheSigns said:


> My only problem is, I honestly don't know how I'd spec it. Obviously I've done it many times online but you can't see the result.
> 
> How do people go about it? I live in San Diego so maybe a trip to the Carvin shop is possible? I'm pretty intrigued though, just specced one going pretty all out and the price is great.



WAT?! You live in San Diego and haven't been to Mecca? You TOTALLY need to go there! Don't be afraid to check out the Carvin BBS for some ideas as well. But the dudes at the factory store can help you spec out a killer axe, and there are loads of real life examples of the colors, woods, etc to check out. But go prepared to buy: that GAS will overcome you in there. Few men have exited without havin made an order.


----------



## FollowTheSigns (Dec 19, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> WAT?! You live in San Diego and haven't been to Mecca? You TOTALLY need to go there! Don't be afraid to check out the Carvin BBS for some ideas as well. But the dudes at the factory store can help you spec out a killer axe, and there are loads of real life examples of the colors, woods, etc to check out. But go prepared to buy: that GAS will overcome you in there. Few men have exited without havin made an order.



So I just looked up where it is... EXTREMELY close to my house! I need to go for sure! Good advice on being ready to buy though, it will sure be tough to leave without succumbing to the GAS! 

That will definitely aid in the process though. The other guitar I'm GASing over is the RGD2127FX. Any thoughts on that? Carvin seems like a damn good choice since it will be around the same price, built how you want it. From everything I've heard they are great quality as well.


----------



## 12enoB (Dec 19, 2013)

Go March yourself over to the carvin store! Do you know how ridiculously excited they get about helping someone pick out a guitar? Even the people shopping will spend the entire day just talking about guitars and helping you find what's best for you.


----------



## rainbowbrite (Dec 19, 2013)

well, I know how my tax return will be spent. been looking forward to this for a long time.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Dec 20, 2013)

It's official!


----------



## Hybrid138 (Dec 20, 2013)

They're going to drink me dry!!!


----------



## Spamspam (Dec 22, 2013)

I spoke to Jeff Kiesel, on his FB page about 24 fret bolt necks (7 and 6).

He said "Funny you should mention that. We were just talking about it today. It's not something that will happen soon, but we will be working on it". 

Or something close to that, anyway. I would freaking LOVE a beveled edge, bolt neck SC90 shaped 7, with 24 frets....


----------



## straightshreddd (Dec 22, 2013)

Spamspam said:


> I spoke to Jeff Kiesel, on his FB page about 24 fret bolt necks (7 and 6).
> 
> He said "Funny you should mention that. We were just talking about it today. It's not something that will happen soon, but we will be working on it".
> 
> Or something close to that, anyway. I would freaking LOVE a beveled edge, bolt neck SC90 shaped 7, with 24 frets....



Dude, a 7 C66 bolt with a chambered body and 27" scale would be off the f*cking chain. I'd definitely buy that in a heartbeat.


----------



## vick1000 (Jan 17, 2014)

Just got my Carvin catalogue in the mail and saw this on th cover....


Carvin.com : DC7X EXTENDED SCALE SEVEN STRING GUITAR


----------



## Nag (Jan 18, 2014)

seriously though, everyone on here was waiting for those already months ago, we saw spoilers and it's already been confirmed that they'd be a production model weeks ago


----------



## Tommy (Jan 18, 2014)

Yeah I got mine yesterday and saw the cover and thought "didn't that get released months ago?"


----------



## Obsidian Soul (Jan 18, 2014)

How are these specs?


Your Cart: 
Base Model	Options	Quantity	Price
DC7X
Right Handed 1 $959.00

BBE - Natural Top Wood Body Binding w/ Straight Edges (N/A with Rounded Body Sides)	$60.00
SM - Flamed Spalted Maple Top	$400.00
ASH - Maple Neck/Swamp Ash Body	$40.00
-CG - Clear Gloss Finish (Standard)	$0.00
TR - Crimson Red	$30.00
BST - Blackburst Edges	$30.00
TN - Tung Oil Finish Back Of Neck (Natural Wood)	$60.00
-7PH - 7-String Pointed Headstock 4+3 (Standard)	$0.00
-PH - Headstock To Match Body Finish (Standard)	$0.00
-	$0.00
EFB - Ebony Fingerboard Black (No Streaking)	$30.00
AB - Abalone Block Inlays	$80.00
STJF - Stainless Jumbo Frets .055" H .110" W	$40.00
R14 - 14in Fretboard Radius	$40.00
-A70B - A70B Bridge Pickup (Standard, Black Only)	$0.00
-A70N - A70N Neck Pickup (Standard, Black Only)	$0.00
-400 - Black Pickups (Standard)	$0.00
726 - D26 Pickups/Passive Electronics Replaces A70 Pickups	$0.00
-CH - Chrome Hardware (Standard)	$0.00
-1056 - Elixir Light Gauge .010 - .056 (Standard)	$0.00
ABL - Abalone Logo	$30.00
AK - Metal Knobs w/ Abalone Inlays	$10.00
IVN - Ivory Graph Tech TUSQ Nut	$5.00
ETR - Engraved Truss Rod Cover Black	$12.00
Truss Rod Engraving:
Line 1: Obsidian
Line 2: Soul
HC28 - Black Tolex Hardshell Guitar Case	$79.00
Custom Shop Total: $1,905.00
Options Discount: $-100.00



Sub-Total	$1,805.00


----------



## TheFashel12 (Jan 18, 2014)

Real hipshot


----------



## BusinessMan (Jan 18, 2014)

RC7X? Just kidding. They look really nice. I want to get myself a carvin one day but I don't see it anytime soon. Too many awesome things coming out this year


----------



## Leywastu (Jan 19, 2014)

Obsidian Soul said:


> How are these specs?
> 
> 
> Your Cart:
> ...



Awesome. I like that you went with the abalone block inlays, I really wanted those on mine


----------



## smitco (Jan 19, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> Actually, I'm just bullshitting. I have no such software. I'm not a forensic photography analyst, but I play one on the internet.



Haha that made me laugh at 1:20am


----------



## Seanthesheep (Jan 19, 2014)

Btw has anyone else noticed black and white limba are now options on the new 7 string model and maybe more? :O


----------



## Spamspam (Jan 19, 2014)

Seanthesheep said:


> Btw has anyone else noticed black and white limba are now options on the new 7 string model and maybe more? :O



I'll be getting that on some future build... Sexah wood....


----------



## Seanthesheep (Jan 19, 2014)

Spamspam said:


> I'll be getting that on some future build... Sexah wood....



Yea I just realized its a new feature across all models. A black limba bodied Hh2 would be awesome


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 19, 2014)

Black limba?!! Crap, looks like I'll be ordering another Carvin!


----------



## thrsher (Jan 19, 2014)

and white limba, good move carvin!


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 19, 2014)

A Mahogany/Koa neck thru, with Black Limba wings and a Maple top with flamed maple fretboard! Im on it!


----------



## HaloHat (Jan 20, 2014)

Obsidian Soul said:


> How are these specs?
> 
> 
> Your Cart:
> ...



Are you having the back painted Crimson Red? I mean your not painting the spalt maple top right? But then if you order the black burst option for the back it should say "back". The Crimson Red is translucent though sooo, you have the guts to do a trans finish with black burst on a spalted top eh? Your a badazz  

Carvin has been nailing the burst lately but you may want to consider asking for a "thin burst" just to make sure, if that is what you want.
Ivory nut with a black ebony board and a black burst headstock? [matching the body] It is synthetic Ivory and so is the black Tusq nut I believe [i may be wrong].

$1800 for a guitar you get to spec all those option and only about an 8 week build time and a 10 day tryout to make sure you are happy [don't see any op 50 right?]. Carvins are such a deal.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Jan 21, 2014)

^ Awesome reply, and if I may add one thing, that if you haven't 'confirmed' these specs on the phone with someone at Carvin, it is better that you do. My DC700 was way much simpler than this and still the finished guitar was not exactly what I ordered.


----------



## J7string (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm getting mine! Carvin is the devil and just can't keep me away from their stuff! But damn is their stuff gorgeous...


DC7X 1 ________ ________ 959.00 959.00
7-STRING 27" SCALE ACTIVE GUIT 
NLMB 1 ________ ________ 200.00 200.00
NECK & BODY LIMBA, BLACK 
FDT 1 ________ ________ 280.00 280.00
DEEP TIGERS EYE FLAME 
CS 1 ________ ________ .00 .00
CLEAR SATIN MATT FINISH 
BBE 1 ________ ________ 60.00 60.00
NATURAL BODY BINDING 
FPH 1 ________ ________ 40.00 40.00
FLAMED MAPLE HEADSTOCK 
NPH 1 ________ ________ 10.00 10.00
NON-PAINTED HEADSTOCK 
FMF 1 ________ ________ 60.00 60.00
FLAMED MAPLE FINGERBOARD 
NIN 1 ________ ________ .00 .00
NO TOP INLAYS-SIDE DOTS ONLY 
STJF 1 ________ ________ 40.00 40.00
STAINLESS STEEL JUMBO FRET 
BL 1 ________ ________ .00 .00
BLACK CARVIN LOGO 
SL 1 ________ ________ 10.00 10.00
STRAPLOCKS BY DUNLOP INSTALLED 
BC 1 ________ ________ 30.00 30.00
BLACK CHROME PLATED HARDWARE 
HC28 1 ________ ________ 79.00 79.00
GUITAR CASE BLACK VINYL 8 STR 
OPTDISC-100 1 ________ ________ 100.00- 100.00-
-100.00 PROMO FOR OPTION DISCO 
GS25 1 ________ ________ 12.00 12.00
GUITAR STRAP DELUXE PADDED


----------



## straightshreddd (Jan 27, 2014)

Has anyone who ordered when they were first introduced gotten theirs yet?


----------



## Exit Existence (Jan 27, 2014)

Emailed carvin a few weeks ago. They will put the hipshot on the 25.5" DC700 for an additional $100 and it's an opt 50 so it will void return policy. 
Kinda silly but I'm considering taking the risk since I'm not a fan of 27"


----------



## kevdes93 (Jan 28, 2014)

any namm pics?


----------



## straightshreddd (Jan 28, 2014)

Exit Existence said:


> Emailed carvin a few weeks ago. They will put the hipshot on the 25.5" DC700 for an additional $100 and it's an opt 50 so it will void return policy.
> Kinda silly but I'm considering taking the risk since I'm not a fan of 27"



What the hell? Option 50? I understand the upcharge, but it being an option 50 is kinda retarded imo.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jan 28, 2014)

What the fudge is up with that top horn? It's far too long. Like Carvin is marketing 7 string dildo's for Death Metal 

I'll wait until the 27" DC727/747 comes around.


----------



## Zerox8610 (Jan 28, 2014)

7stringDemon said:


> What the fudge is up with that top horn? It's far too long. Like Carvin is marketing 7 string dildo's for Death Metal
> 
> I'll wait until the 27" DC727/747 comes around.



I like it better personally. The DC700 horns always seemed too small.


----------



## straightshreddd (Jan 31, 2014)

7stringDemon said:


> What the fudge is up with that top horn? It's far too long. Like Carvin is marketing 7 string dildo's for Death Metal
> 
> I'll wait until the 27" DC727/747 comes around.



I wondered the same thing at first, but I believe it's to even out the balance of the guitar due to the extended scale. The DC800 body is pretty much identical. So yeah, I don't think they'll be doing the standard scale DC727/747 bodies with 27" scale because it'd probably be neck heavy.


----------



## fps (Jan 31, 2014)

Whoops. Wrong thread. I don't even care, Clutch rule.


----------



## decreebass (Feb 1, 2014)

straightshreddd said:


> Has anyone who ordered when they were first introduced gotten theirs yet?



I just made a post on the Carvin BBS about this. I can't believe there hasn't been a single DC7X NGD yet. When I asked, someone pointed me to a thread of a guy who had supposedly gotten the first one, but I had replied in THAT thread indicating that I had already ordered mine. I'm positive that I'm not the first one that trolls these forums to have ordered... I suppose it's possible but I can't wait to see some. It's gonna be AT LEAST a month until my NGD unless they get my new guitar to me sooner. Time will tell. I imagine in the next month or two we'll see a whole bunch of DC7Xs.


----------



## decreebass (Feb 1, 2014)

7stringDemon said:


> What the fudge is up with that top horn? It's far too long. Like Carvin is marketing 7 string dildo's for Death Metal
> 
> I'll wait until the 27" DC727/747 comes around.



(a) Trust me: you don't want guitar strings (let alone seven of them) on your dildos - makes it a nightmare to clean and/or dangerous to share and (b) I've got bad news for you; this IS the 27" DC727/47  since you can get passive pups and coil-splitters, Floyds, etc. It's basically everything that I WISH could be on the DC800 lol.


----------



## Spamspam (Feb 1, 2014)

straightshreddd said:


> I wondered the same thing at first, but I believe it's to even out the balance of the guitar due to the extended scale. The DC800 body is pretty much identical. So yeah, I don't think they'll be doing the standard scale DC727/747 bodies with 27" scale because it'd probably be neck heavy.




That is a 100% true statement. I was talking to Jeff Kiesel about why no single cut baritone 7 strings, and he said they could technically do it, but they would have to move the upper horn so far up the neck to balance it, that it would look pretty silly. And they would rather not offer a model, than to do it, and have a really bad neck dive problem. Quality of models over quantity of models.


----------



## straightshreddd (Feb 1, 2014)

decreebass said:


> I just made a post on the Carvin BBS about this. I can't believe there hasn't been a single DC7X NGD yet. When I asked, someone pointed me to a thread of a guy who had supposedly gotten the first one, but I had replied in THAT thread indicating that I had already ordered mine. I'm positive that I'm not the first one that trolls these forums to have ordered... I suppose it's possible but I can't wait to see some. It's gonna be AT LEAST a month until my NGD unless they get my new guitar to me sooner. Time will tell. I imagine in the next month or two we'll see a whole bunch of DC7Xs.



Word. I thought there'd be a couple floating around by now. Mine is super barebones and was quoted for Feb 4th, so I'm also guessing that within February or early March is when most of the people who ordered first will get theirs.


----------



## HaloHat (Feb 3, 2014)

I called first day but due to my wanting "non standard" woods for much of my build the order could not be taken till Carvin actually had the woods I had bought for the build delivered to the Carvin facility. 

They have the woods now and my guitar should be done about the second week of March, perhaps a bit sooner. I am in no hurry as after waiting 6 years for Carvin to offer the extended scale 7 strings I would much rather wait an extra week or two and have the builders doing their best quality work rather than meeting some specific card date.

Don't get me wrong though, I am so excited about my DC7X build and I know it is going to be my best guitar ever period! A keeper forever. Went with the Hipshot this time as the guitar will be my alternate tunings guitar.

Looking for a neck blank for build #2 already ha. But that is going to be for a Carvin neck only from the Carvin parts page when they are available just as the 27" eight string necks are now for sale separately from Carvin's parts page. I am going to use it to build a seven string V or similar pointy 7. Don't see Carvin offering their Ultra V in a seven string so gotta give building my own a try.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 3, 2014)

I saw a few of these at NAMM, and I think this was my favourite one:






It had a super sparkly white finish! It was like a pearloid sparkle. Very cool, looked like sparkly snow! Of course I couldn't capture it in pics 

edit: And two others:


----------



## Koop (Feb 3, 2014)

^ wow, those finishes..


----------



## Phrygian (Feb 3, 2014)

FINALLY! Radiation green DC7X here I come!


----------



## straightshreddd (Feb 4, 2014)

Oh, man. I want one with a natural satin flamed maple top and a black limba body with a 5 piece walnut neck with koa fillets. And a black ass ebony board. Shit would be super dope. 

I wish Carvin had an online builder like Halo's. I'd literally spend hours there.


----------



## Alice AKW (Feb 5, 2014)

MF_Kitten said:


> It had a super sparkly white finish! It was like a pearloid sparkle. Very cool, looked like sparkly snow! Of course I couldn't capture it in pics



I think that's the Diamond Pearl white.

My DC7X GAS has gone nuts, I'm thinking black limba neck/body, satin diamond pearl white all over, gold hardware, flame maple fingerboard, OP 50 some White/Gold Bareknuckles in there. Maybe get a plain maple top to do some reveal binding.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 5, 2014)

Kane_Wolf said:


> I think that's the Diamond Pearl white.
> 
> My DC7X GAS has gone nuts, I'm thinking black limba neck/body, satin diamond pearl white all over, gold hardware, flame maple fingerboard, OP 50 some White/Gold Bareknuckles in there. Maybe get a plain maple top to do some reveal binding.



don't go for black limba if you're not doing a natural finish, dude! There are amazing sounding woods that are cheap and plentiful that you should be using instead! swamp ash, mahogany, hard ash, maple, paulownia, poplar and alder, are all GREAT woods for musical instruments, and are totally alright being hidden under a finish. There's nothing magic about how limba sounds that would make it worth shelling out for over any other wood.


----------



## Alice AKW (Feb 5, 2014)

MF_Kitten said:


> don't go for black limba if you're not doing a natural finish, dude! There are amazing sounding woods that are cheap and plentiful that you should be using instead! swamp ash, mahogany, hard ash, maple, paulownia, poplar and alder, are all GREAT woods for musical instruments, and are totally alright being hidden under a finish. There's nothing magic about how limba sounds that would make it worth shelling out for over any other wood.



Well, I had another idea for a natural and flame limba DC7X as well, I've been bouncing around like mad


----------



## madloff (Feb 8, 2014)

MF_Kitten said:


>



GASing really really bad for that spalt top and the crazy awesome green flamed finish. Carvin sure knows how to make us lust over some beautiful guitars


----------



## Andrenighthound (Feb 9, 2014)

Damm I just couldn't resist anymore. I really wanted a baritone 7 stringer slime or florescent green like an old hutch bike. But I just did the top wood and headstock in kiesel green so the whole back of the guitar will be the natural walnut with the maple stripes. I can live with the neck thru build plus I so I just ordered this:	

Custom Shop Instrument Details:
Base Price: $ 959.00 
DC7X - Extended Scale Seven String Guitar 
Right Handed
$ 0.00 - 726 - D26 Pickups/Passive Electronics Replaces A70 Pickups
$ 0.00 - KRG - Kiesel Racing Green 
$ 80.00 - MT - Plain Maple Top 
$ 0.00 - CS - Satin Matte Finish 
$ 100.00 - NWAL - Walnut Neck & Body 
$ 150.00 - 5WM - 5-Piece Walnut Neck w/ 2 Maple Stripes
$ 0.00 - -PH - Headstock To Match Body Finish (Standard)
$ 0.00 - -7PH - 7-String Pointed Headstock 4+3 (Standard)
$ 0.00 - MF - Maple Fingerboard (Tung-Oiled) 
$ 0.00 - NIN - No Top Inlays - Side Dots Only 
$ 40.00 - STJF - Stainless Jumbo Frets .055" H .110" W
$ 0.00 - -R20 - 20in Fretboard Radius (Standard) 
$ 80.00 - BBE - Natural Top Wood Body Binding w/ Straight Edges (N/A with Rounded Body Sides)
$ 30.00 - BC - Black Hardware 
$ 0.00 - -A70B - A70B Bridge Pickup (Standard, Black Only)
$ 0.00 - -A70N - A70N Neck Pickup (Standard, Black Only)
$ 0.00 - -400 - Black Pickups (Standard) 
$ 0.00 - BL - Black Logo 
$ 0.00 - -1056 - Elixir Light Gauge .010 - .056 (Standard)
$ 79.00 - HC28 - Black Tolex Hardshell Guitar Case

Was wondering what you guys thought of it? I will post pics when it arrives.


----------



## Nlelith (Feb 10, 2014)

^^^That will be awesome


----------



## kevdes93 (Feb 10, 2014)

should be getting my tax return soon so im really close to putting specs together for one of these. the only thing that slightly irks me is the upper horn. it looks longer than the dc700 but i guess its just to balance it better


----------



## mbardu (Feb 10, 2014)

Andrenighthound said:


> Damm I just couldn't resist anymore. I really wanted a baritone 7 stringer slime or florescent green like an old hutch bike. But I just did the top wood and headstock in kiesel green so the whole back of the guitar will be the natural walnut with the maple stripes. I can live with the neck thru build plus I so I just ordered this:
> 
> Custom Shop Instrument Details:
> Base Price: $ 959.00
> ...



Be careful. If I read you properly, you want a colored front and a natural back. If that's the case, you should have option code rnc in here somewhere. 
Also, the top wood is not required for that. The top wood is required if you also want a natural body binding showing on the side (but then, the binding is an option at additional 60$ on top of that).


----------



## kevdes93 (Feb 10, 2014)

^ for RNC i think you have to call. there isnt an option on the builder


----------



## thrsher (Feb 10, 2014)

rnc is only an option on carved tops i think, its an option 50 for other models


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 10, 2014)

thrsher said:


> rnc is only an option on carved tops i think, its an option 50 for models



This.


----------



## mbardu (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm pretty sure RNC is doable for Neck-Throughs as well, but indeed it's an option that you have to call in (not available in the online builder).


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 10, 2014)

Oh, it is. I don't remember exactly which guitars, but I'm sure I have seen some DC series Carvins with that feature. It is, indeed, a possible option, but it is considered an option 50 for anything not in the CT line, which incurs in extra costs and voids the 10-day trial period. It's well worth it to a lot of people though.


----------



## Andrenighthound (Feb 10, 2014)

Yep I called and talked to Eddie! I got it all straightened out. Thanks anyways for the heads up! I also paid an extra 25.00 for lighter weight


----------



## Andrenighthound (Feb 10, 2014)

It wasn't an option 50 though.

Edit: but it was an extra 50.00 bucks.


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 10, 2014)

Andrenighthound said:


> Yep I called and talked to Eddie! I got it all straightened out. Thanks anyways for the heads up! I also paid an extra 25.00 for lighter weight



Lighter weight as in a lighter piece of the same wood? Huh, interesting, that had never occurred to me, and I don't think I've heard of anyone explicitly asking for that! Usually people ask for extra dense figure and tighter grain in the wood.


----------



## mbardu (Feb 10, 2014)

There you go.
As mentioned I was pretty sure it was a standard option.
No reason to restrict it to the CTs.

As for the type of weights, they do allow us to give them a call and specify any property of the wood that you're looking for. Lightweight/heavy, figured/plain, a specific type of pattern...etc

It's usually for a fee though, and the fee for having them search through the piles of wood is not refundable (vs the rest of the guitar if you choose to return it after 10 days).


----------



## mbardu (Feb 10, 2014)

Andrenighthound said:


> Yep I called and talked to Eddie! I got it all straightened out. Thanks anyways for the heads up! I also paid an extra 25.00 for lighter weight



Glad that it worked out btw!
Would have been a shame to see the guitar arrive with the painted back if that's not what you had imagined...

Their options and codes can be a bit cryptic at times so it's always best to double-check!

I'm sure you'll like the guitar, looking forward to your NGD.


----------

